# مقدمة في الاستشعار عن بعد non-proximity sensing



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 مارس 2008)

يعرف الإستشعار عن بعد بأنه علم (أو فن) دراسة هدف دون اتصال مباشر به، وبالتالي فإن الحصول على صورة من طائرة أو قمر صناعي لمكان ما و استخلاص معلومات منها بدون زيارة مباشرة للمكان هو ضرب من ضروب الإستشعار عن بعد. 
 ونستطيع تقسيم الاستشعار عن بعد إلى أنواع عدة معتمدين على اختلاف المؤثرات.
*التقسيم إعتماداً علي مصدر الطاقة:*
 تحتاج صور الأقمار الاصطناعية مثل بقية الصور إلى موجات تنعكس عن الجسم المراد تصويره، لكي تلتقط على اللوح الحساس (negative)، وبالتالي هناك نوعان من الصور:
صور نشطة (active): وهي التي يُعتمد فيها على مصدر طاقة، مثبت على القمر نفسه، مثل أقمار الرادار. 
 صور غير نشطة (passive): و هي التي تعتمد على مصادر الطاقة الطبيعية، مثل أشعة الشمس أو على الإشعاع الطبيعي للهدف نفسه. 
*التقسيم اعتماداً على الطول الموجي:*
 نحن نستخدم أشعة كهرومغناطيسية للتصوير، ولذلك فإن طولها الموجي سيكون عاملاً مؤثراً في تصنيف الصورة و طبيعة المعلومات المستخلصة منها، ومن هنا تقسم الصور طبقاً للطول الموجي إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
صور مرئية: تتراوح موجاتها بين حدود موجات الضوء، وتتضمن أيضاً الأشعة تحت الحمراء الانعكاسية. 
صور تحت حمراء حرارية. 
صور ذات موجات ميكرووية (microwave). 
تكون الصور كلها مرئية لنا بالطبع، ولكن المقصود أنها التقطت بموجات ضوء مرئي أو موجات حرارية أو غيرها.
*الفرق بين الاستشعار عن بعد و معالجة الصور:*
 المصطلحان متلازمان بالرغم من اعتبار كل منهما علم مستقل بذاته، فمعالجة الصور (Image processing) عملية تحسين و تنقيح للصورة، وتغيير بعض خصائصها لإظهار معلومات لم تكن لتظهر بدون معالجة, مثال ذلك الصور أحادية اللون (Monochromatic) وهي التي الصور باللونين الأبيض والأسود ودرجاتهما، ونستطيع تقسيم درجات اللون (Bands) حسب امتصاص الضوء إلى سبعة درجات، ولأن كل درجة تعبر عن قدر معين من امتصاص الضوء فإن هناك بعض المواد الموجودة على الأرض التي تظهر في درجات امتصاص معينة ولا تظهر في أخرى.





صورة رقم 1




صورة رقم 2​ نلاحظ في الصورتين ظهور الرمال في المياه الضحلة على شاطئ المحيط في الصورة (1)، بينما لا تظهر الرمال في الصورة (2)، وذلك اعتماداً على المعالجة التي تمت لنفس الصورة, كما أن هناك عمليات أخرى كثيرة تنجز لتحسين الصورة، مثل تحسين الحواف والتحديد وغيرهما، تحتاج إلى مقالة مستقلة لتوضيحها.
من ناحية أخرى، يعرّف الاستشعار عن بعد بأنه عملية استنتاج المعلومات من تلك الصور المعالجة، وذلك يعتمد على الغرض من الصور.
*استخدامات الاستشعار عن بعد:*
 لا يمكننا حصر استخدامات هذا العلم الجميل في بضع كلمات، فهو علم استخداماته غير محدودة، ولتوضيح ذلك نقول أن الاستشعار عن بعد أداة يستطيع الكثيرون في اختصاصاتهم المختلفة استخدامها، ولذلك نسمع كل يوم عن استخدام صور الأقمار الاصطناعية في مجالات لم نكن لنتخيل أن الاستشعار عن بعد سيدخل فيها.
ومن المجالات التي يستخدم فيها الاستشعار عن بعد:
 الجيولوجيا: حيث يستعان بالصور المعالجة في مجالات التعدين، و ذلك بناءً على أن كل نوع من الصخور (أو المعادن) يمتلك درجة امتصاص خاصة به, و هناك محاولات لاستخدام الصور الفضائية في مجال النفط و هي محاولات بحثية، مع العلم أن الصور الفضائية تتعامل مع الظواهر السطحية بينما ترتكز صناعة النفط على التعامل مع الظواهر تحت السطحية, ومن الااستخدامات الجيولوجية مراقبة الحركات الأرضية والزلازل والبراكين وغيره. 
 علوم المياه: يمكننا مراقبة حركة الأنهار, وجفاف الأراضي والبحيرات, والتعامل مع السيول والفيضانات المتوقعة بمقارنة صور مأخوذة على فترات, بل حتى يمكن البحث عن المياه الجوفية تحت رمال الصحراء عن طريق صور الرادار (هذا ما تم بالفعل في العديد من بلدان الخليج و مصر و ليبيا). 
 الزراعة و الغابات: يمكننا معرفة حالة الأرض، أيضاً، بمقارنة صور فضائية مأخوذة لأرض زراعية أو مناطق خضراء في نفس الفصل لكن في أعوام مختلفة, لمعرفة هل أصابها تملح في حالة نقص الإنتاج, هل المخصبات الجديدة ناجعة في زيادة الإنتاج وهكذا. 
الحد من الكوارث و المخاطر الطبيعية والاصطناعية: مثل الفياضانات والزلازل والسيول ومتابعة المنكوبين والبحث عنهم والتفجيرات النووية و مدى تأثيرها على المناطق المحيطة وحرائق الغابات. 
التخطيط العمراني. 
الأهداف العسكرية. 
التجسس و مراقبة منشآت العدو. 
استخدامات خارج الأرض : إن مراقبة الكواكب والنجوم بالأقمار الاصطناعية نوع من الاستشعار عن بعد.


المصـــدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=85
:19:


----------



## رابح سليم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا معتصم والله افدتنا ده علم فعلا قوي لابعد الحدود


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن أريد لو أمكن مدخل لدراستها أعني أول محضره في مادة الإستشعار


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

